# Tips for filing with Turbo Tax?



## Josho (Nov 27, 2014)

Am guessing many people here used turbo tax, and that most deduction types and other stuff will be similar for most Uber Drivers

Can someone post tips on how to enter all the stuff into turbo tax? like where exactly to put all numbers from 1099k, what other options to choose, etc?


----------



## taarbo (Nov 29, 2014)

i want to know too


----------



## Josho (Nov 27, 2014)

anybody?


----------



## David.Davidson (Mar 15, 2015)

following


----------

